# AFSCME endorsed Dean HA!



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I'm burning my union card now!


----------



## mopar6972 (May 6, 2003)

Mine is already ashes.....


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

You guys actually received one. Gee I thought I was giving my money to charity.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

As an interesting aside to this, we were all talking about this in the control room today. What do you think about unions endorsing political candidates? How do you think it should be done if at all? My common problem with this is "Your union sponsored (XXXX)?", when I probably can't stand that candidate and wouldn't endorse him if my life depended on it.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 23, 2003)

AFSCME stands for Association of Fools Scheming to Cheat Massachusetts Employees - they always endorse the liberal democ rats.
we went independent years ago and dumped AFSCME - our Brotherhood does better for us than AFSCME ever did. plus, who wants part of their afscme dues being used to fund a liberal b#stard's campaign - not me


----------



## DODK911 (May 21, 2003)

Are you guys part of the Fraternal Order of Police?


----------



## jimbo (Dec 23, 2003)

yup - affiliated with them last year but not sure what they do for us


----------



## DODK911 (May 21, 2003)

the reason im asking is because you can have them as your bargaining unit. I know alot of Dept's that have them for there union and love them. I f you need some help with union issues let me know and I can put you in touch with the national trustee who is a good friend of mine and knows unions in and out and can help you guys if you would like. 

Stay Safe.


----------

